# My puppy drinks alot of water *concerned*



## swing2hard (Apr 19, 2011)

My pup & I will take long walks when we come home & if it is hot out he will drink water non stop, then acts like he is going to puke? he starts hacking up. But it seems like he is always running to get a drink of water & doing this constantly. Should I be concerned at all about this, sorry I don't have alot of experience with puppies & have tried the search button. There are also times when he is walking thru the house & hacks like he has a furball in his throat. Gunner is 4 months old & an all around great puppy & companion. 

He loves wading in his pool









Then to the lounge chair


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

My 1st thought would be to take some water with you on your walks and give him a little along the way to keep his thirst down. Worth a try


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm not too experienced on this topic but My girl does this a lot too. I read somewhere that too much liquid intake could cause bloating which could kill a dog. When she lathers up too much water, I have to put the bowl away for a 5 minute break to give it some time then put the bowl back.


----------



## sadie2010 (Nov 24, 2010)

swing2hard, where are you located? If its in the South the temps have been terrible. No wonder your pup is thirsty.

I would walk my late GSD/mix and carry along a large bottle of water. I taught him how to dring from it when I poured it into his mouth.

You can buy a beltloop carrying pack for it. Works great.

I wouldnt let you pup just gulp down lots of water. You need to slow him down.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

My pup drinks to much also. As in his food we monitor what he gets. We give him water in rations so he doesnt drink a gallon at a time. Just make sure he gets enough. Dogs can treat water as food and keep going until they bloat. If he shows no other signs of sickness I wouldnt worry to much. Your going to get the diabetes posts so just make sure all his other symptoms are fine and when in doubt get a blood test.


----------



## swing2hard (Apr 19, 2011)

I am in Medford, OR & I always carry a bottle of water for our walks & give it to him along the way. Does anybody elses dog hack, like he has something stuck in his throat? he will do that sometimes like he has a furball caught in there.


----------



## vc320 (Jul 19, 2011)

Puppies aren't good at self regulating water. Offer him small amounts at a time. Also you can try giving him a bowl of ice cubes instead that way his is still getting water, but can't gulp it down like with the water.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

The only hacking I know of is a sign of kennel cough.

**ETA**
Sorry to make light but it is kind of funny you post about your puppy drinking a lot of water and there is a picture of him in a pool with very little water


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i buy a 24 oz bottle of spring water with the
sport cap (squirt cap) on it. i tilt the bottle down
aiming at his mouth and i give it a slight squeeze.
it makes giving him water very easy. you can also
use the bottle over and over. the sport cap fits
larger bottles of water also.



sadie2010 said:


> I would walk my late GSD/mix and carry along a large bottle of water. I taught him how to dring from it when I poured it into his mouth.
> 
> You can buy a beltloop carrying pack for it. Works great.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what kind of bottle are usuing to give
him a drink?? 



swing2hard said:


> I am in Medford, OR & I always carry a bottle of water for our walks & give it to him along the way. Does anybody elses dog hack, like he has something stuck in his throat? he will do that sometimes like he has a furball caught in there.


----------



## Mom2Shaman (Jun 17, 2011)

If the dog is coughing like a kid with whooping cough, see the vet, could be kennel cough. Could be something inhaled like a foxtail stuck too. Has he choked himself really hard on a leash or such? There could be a trachea injury though rather unlikely. As for water, sounds like you are overheating him with walks if he is coming home that thirsty. I would shorten the walks, attempt to rehydrate the dog while out, walk during cooler times. I think I would have a conversation about the vet about these things rather soon.


----------

